# Suspend problem -- computer wakes up at the same time

## Hexe

Hi,

does anybody have any clue why my laptop is waking up from suspend each day at the same time, no matter when I put it into sleep?

Exactly the same problem occurred when I was using Ubuntu.

I didn't check that under Windows and I don't want to ;).

I thought that the solution might be in BIOS, but I checked everything there, all options about waking up after pressing a key, etc., are disabled.

I have Toshiba Satellite A500, if that matters.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Hexe,

It sounds like its waking up on a timer.

Times can be set in the BIOS and when you hibernate

----------

